# MCL - M2M Corporation



## Dutchy3 (25 March 2007)

Hi AK

From PM

This one is very interesting ... Note this is a weekly chart ... I'd be looking for a big white through 1.5.

Like the volume spikes too with little apparent price change. Some further investigation is warranted and is now on my watchlist ... thanks for this


----------



## Dutchy3 (2 April 2007)

AK ... if your still around ... this one is doing its thing ...


----------



## Kipp (3 April 2007)

Dutchy3 said:


> AK ... if your still around ... this one is doing its thing ...




Yeah... I took note of AK's breakout posts (made about a week ago I think) of the 4 that he made, MCL looked the best to me... breaking 12 month resistance to close at 1.4 c.  Will posta chart tomorrow- bit tired for now.  
Nice pick Alan.


----------



## Aerosky (29 October 2007)

Does anyone have any suggestions about MCL.

The company has been making some good announcements but there is no jumps in share price. I believe the company has good fundamentals and good plan for the future since the new CEO Mr. So came in power around Feb this year. 

What do people recon buy, sell, hold and how do u recon the share price will go soon.
I should add that Im a holder, bought mine at 1.3c


----------



## slyty80 (29 October 2007)

I also hold MCL.  It has been pretty frustrating seeing all these brilliant announcements over the last few months but not really any sp movement.  I believe once we start seeing some revenue numbers from all the recent acquisitions we'll have a better idea where this one is going.  If they can break into that Chinese market holders will certainly be rewarded.  I'm holding this one as there is too much potential.


----------



## Aerosky (30 October 2007)

I know what you mean Slytly80 about potential but there is no interest in the company form investors. Since start of September there volume had decreased dramatically. 

They also have the share purchase plan in place now. I don’t think the company is in debt so hopefully they take on a big project with the money raised. I don’t think I’ll be investing any more in the company. What is your view on that?

I think the company is much undervalued at the moment.
Hopefully we see a big jump with the next announcement.


----------



## slyty80 (30 October 2007)

I don't think it would be a bad investment to buy more at these levels.  I won't be myself only because I'm fairly new to the stockmarket and the money I have I have spread over a few compainies to reduce the risk.  

Nov, Dec should be good months for MCL.  I believe the sp could reach 5.5 cents by the end of the year but I would look to hold for the long term, maybe 8-12 months.  If MCL gets picked up by a major Telco we could see this bad boy hit 30 cents.


----------



## Sean K (30 October 2007)

slyty80 said:


> Nov, Dec should be good months for MCL.  I believe the sp could reach 5.5 cents by the end of the year but I would look to hold for the long term, maybe 8-12 months.  If MCL gets picked up by a major Telco we could see this bad boy hit 30 cents.



Why 5.5 cents slyty? Please be aware that ANY sp predictions/forecasts on ASF MUST be backed up with some technical or fundamental analysis. Please do so in the future. Cheers, kennas


----------



## Aerosky (30 October 2007)

I will agree with Slyty80. I bought these through a stockbroker and so far he was been right about them and that was his production as well. (Another 8 -12 months with them hitting 5-6 by New Year)

They have been making big announcements-expending the company capacity and size but no movement in price. For that reason I think the company is undervalued. The only think that worries me is that there is not that many buyers and small volume traded each day. If that picks up soon I think holders will see big increase in their portfolio.


----------



## slyty80 (30 October 2007)

The annual report for MCL was forcast to be released on oct 29 so it shouldn't be too far off.  Numbers released from Vietnam should give the sp a push in the right direction.  

I wouldn't be too worried about the number of buyers at this stage.  You'll see there aren't too many sellers below the spp of 3.7 cents, actually zero right now.  Again, this one is undervalued in my opinion and once activity from the spp settles we should see some good movement for holders, this is why I feel that nov and dec will be good months for MCL.  I really don't think it will stay at these levels for much longer and I'll stick by my prediction for 5.5 cents by new year.


----------



## Aerosky (30 October 2007)

I guess patience is the key now. 

I will be holding at least t leased till New Year but form the advice of my stockbroker and this tread I think I’ll be holding them till July/August next year except if they fall under 3c (my stop sp) which I doubt they will fall.  

I think this company is the money.


----------



## osmosis (24 January 2008)

Is M2M a buy now at 0.015? 

The telecoms/voip market is so big and so competitive. I'm not sure this company is going anywhere.


----------



## treeman (5 July 2010)

wow i was reading this thread which goes a few good years back into the past, interesting read seeing alot of people projecting great things then suddenly the posts stop, alot of failed investments, sorry to hear it.

The company is back down at the very bottom again looking like they are starting over. Announcement today with CR, future projects and income projections. 

Could this be a new start for MCL or a little bit of history repeating?
Either way im sure there will be a new crew of investors coming onboard and a start from the very bottom. Can these guys get it right this time around?

This is one that I will be watching very carefully over the next months - years and with the upcoming CR at .0015 cents it will be very tempting to increase holdings!

Being a bottom speccy picker this stock excites me! keep trying until you succeed!


----------



## GreenieCap (7 August 2010)

m2m corporation limited was linked to Nupan in PNG.

Is m2m linked to Kirk Roberts?

PNG Govt does not support REDD.


Nupan is referred to in this press articles today in afr & other media .

"Critics see REDD over PNG carbon schemes
....... Two carbon trade projects proposed for Papua New Guinea have been hammered by critics who list a litany of inconsistencies, dubious science, legal issues and concerns landowners will be ripped off. PNG's pilot Reducing Emissions from Deforestation and Forest Degradation' (REDD) schemes, which are part of the United Nation's framework for tackling climate change, are in the Kamula Doso forest, Western Province and April Salumei, East Sepik Province. But documents obtained by AAP show the PNG government does not support the REDD projects and there is a scathing reaction to the Project Development Documents (PDD) that were submitted in July for
verification and approval from the Climate, Community and Biodiversity Alliance (CCBA) regulator.

The Kamula Doso venture is led by Nupan, a company run by controversial Australian businessman Kirk Roberts, a former disqualified horse trainer who also ran a Philippines cockfighting business...."


----------



## againsthegrain (12 October 2010)

the Green Collar methodolog is now on its second assessment, things might be getting interested in the weeks to come.


----------

